

Show HN: Save millions on cloud computing costs - mwasser
https://www.raveld.com

======
kirillzubovsky
I had a chance to work with Michael at a Startup Weekend last summer, when he
was already entrenched into this idea, working a few days a week and then
spending the rest on the project. It's great to see that he's gotten the site
up and the tool is operational. There are some things that I'd like to see
improved from the UI standpoint, but it's better that he's launched where he
is - this way more feedback from more people could help him to get even
better. Good luck, man!

------
crcastle
This is interesting. Reminds me of <http://creditkarma.com>. I login to that
site about once a month not only to get my current credit score, but also to
store and see history.

If I managed a big AWS account, I'd be interested in seeing this periodically,
but I'd subsequently be interested in knowing what I can do to increase my
score, or more importantly, decrease my AWS costs.

------
dcarney
Looks great Michael! This is really coming along nicely. I can think of
several organizations that would be able to put this to use right away.
Regarding the key/password input, I think that most large AWS customers (e.g.
Raveld's target market) would be savvy enough to be able to easily create some
throwaway IAM keys to submit for the report.

~~~
iamondemand
Did you check newvem.com yet? will be happy to get your feedback.

Ofir.

------
kirinan
I think this is a novel concept, but I think people will see the password and
be a bit skeptical to use it (I realize you can use the secret key). You will
need a way to build trust with consumers so that they use your service. As
well, you will need to prove that my password (or secret key) aren't logged
ANYWHERE for me to use the service.

~~~
mwasser
Thanks for the feedback! This is an area I've gone back and forth on.
Originally I didn't want to accept a user/password as I realized many wouldn't
trust this. Without allowing it, I was worried I'd lose people that have never
used API keys before. The hope of the video link below the 'Let me have it'
button showing how to make read only keys was that people would trust that
they could give me a set of keys that allowed restrained access. In addition,
the read only keys created could be deleted immediately afterwards if it was
of concern.

Any thoughts on how I could better communicate this + build trust with users
in this setting?

~~~
kirinan
I think the API keys are fine by themselves, I think the willingness to accept
the API keys only shows that you have a commitment to keeping their data
secure. You could offer a "free" consultation service to show people have to
make the API keys so that if they do become lost or don't know what they are
doing, you can guide them and they know that your first priority is not only
their service, but the security of their data.

------
danoprey
Nice looking site, but if I were a potential customer I'd be overwhelmed with
choice between yourselves, Cloudyn, NewVem, Cloudability, UptimeCloud,
CloudVertical... No idea how to compare.

Obviously, yours being free forever makes a compelling case!

~~~
iamondemand
Dan - the cloud market is still immature and I can debate the comparison
between the vendors you listed. All of them indeed do cloud costs optimization
though the approach and the focus differ. For example Newvem does cost but
also check your security and availability performance. Also optimization must
take in mind your resources need to keep a redundant and secure environment.
Disclosure - I work at newvem.com and a blogger at iamondemand.com

------
hoop
I like the idea of an overall, single-value "raveld" score.

I've seen alot of these types of services popping up lately. How does your
service differentiate itself from competitors such as Cloudyn or UptimeCloud?

~~~
mwasser
The types of recommendations in the report have similar themes to some of the
features of Cloudyn/ UptimeCloud. However, the Raveld Score is a completely
free product. We do not intend to monetize the score itself. The plan is to
use the contacts generated by the score to refine our additional products so
that they specifically fit the Raveld Score users' needs. This functionality
and value go far above the Score itself.

